

Looking for Swift Developers to assist in course creation (payment) - markcrazyhorse
http://iosblog.co.uk/write-for-us#formAnchor

======
mstolpm
Really want to submit this every hour?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931232)
1 point by markcrazyhorse 1 hour ago

